# Re-gassing air con



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey guys

The air con on my dad's Focus TDCi needs re-gassing. Apart from taking it to a local dealer, can anyone recommend anywhere to go for this please?

Preferably in Cardiff or not far outside. 

Cheers!

Gaz :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Halfords do a re-gas check and top up kit.

You'll get no sense from them on how to use it, but it has a pressure gauge on it which tells you how much you need to put back in.

Around £40.

Cant help you with any one else around Cardiff though mate.


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Kiwk fit do it


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

tonz said:


> Kiwk fit do it


Yep, and if they don't improve it you don't pay...:thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ive got a few contacts but not near unfortunately


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> ive got a few contacts but not near unfortunately


How far away are we talking fella?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

swansea theres a place i take the supra do a great job


----------



## reeso (Jan 18, 2006)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> swansea theres a place i take the supra do a great job


Can I ask where Peter? I think mine needs doing before the summer


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I think I'll be taking my car to Kwik Fit for the £45 gas top-up soon (before the summer rush). Guarenteed better cooling or no charge is pretty fair.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

reeso said:


> Can I ask where Peter? I think mine needs doing before the summer


place called MR MATIC, in fforestfach they do all the merc and jags , ask for paul .
thing with air con regassing and the quick fit offer is its going to improve the system , but if they dont perform a dye test and check for leaks then it wont last , and all theyll say is well it did improve didnt it , plus ask them how long will it take to regas a car should take at least 45 mins as the slower the top up the better , this is going on mine being done a long time ago , and to date its still cold


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

^^^^^ I know what you mean about the leaks Peter. My new car's AC is pretty decent to start though so I'm pretty sure its sealed okay. I might look into getting a quote from a 'proper' air con place for a full service rather than just the top-up.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

as long as its tested matt before the regas then youll be ok , i think with mine he did a test put dye in the system , then done the regass , and after six months i took it back for a free test , which if there were any leaks then the dye would have showed up , and that was years ago


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Peter!


----------

